# ZFS and unicode filenames



## sand_man (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi guys,

I recently just changed from FreeNAS 8.x to FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE. I upgraded my zpool to version 28 (I'm not sure if this problem existed before upgrading the zpool) and now one of my folders containing photos is showing up with ??????. The text was originally Thai.

Honestly the contents of the folder are not really a concern. I'm more curious about what the problem is and how I can fix it. I've attached a screenshot to show what I mean. I am unable to rename the files or the folder in either a shell or from nautilus (mounted over CIFS).

Any hints would be appreciated!


----------



## kpa (Jun 28, 2012)

The filenames should be in UTF-8 encoding, your problem is most likely wrong locale(1) settings.


----------



## sand_man (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks kpa. I'll check it out. Sorry for the late reply, I actually forgot about this haha. Shows how really high on my priority list it is


----------

